# A Few 4 Tuesday!



## sawhorseray (Oct 18, 2022)

A Buddhist monk walks up to a hot dog vendor and says "Make me one with everything".

The hot dog vendor hands over the sausage and bun with all the trimmings, and the Buddhist hands over a twenty. The vendor pockets it. The Buddhist asks "Where's my change?" and the vendor replies "change must come from within"

A gun then extends from the Buddhist's chest and he asks again. The vendor says "Whoa, man, where did that come from?" The Buddhist replies "This is my inner piece"


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 18, 2022)

All great ones!
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 18, 2022)

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 18, 2022)

All excellent again Ray.  Especially the Library, and Wal Mart Employee of the month, extra lol's.  Thanks for making a grim day better.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 18, 2022)

I have to go with the Kracker jacks . No doubt .


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 18, 2022)

! I like the library one too!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 18, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I have to go with the Kracker jacks . No doubt .


Me Too\

Chris


----------



## bigfurmn (Oct 20, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I have to go with the Kracker jacks. No doubt .


Every lying married guy says they like that one. (Those of you who know me, know I'm joking). All others say the last one about the gym.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 20, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Every lying married guy says they like that one. (Those of you who know me, know I'm joking). All others say the last one about the gym.


I always try to start and end up with my favorites Furm. Doesn't always happen, did this time you nailed it! RAY


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Oct 21, 2022)

Haha thanks ray


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 21, 2022)

Really funny as always , good laugh for the morning

But how did you get a picture of my shop , and it is more like 75% bitching from my wife about my organization skills when she goes in looking for something






David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 21, 2022)

1--Love the Archie Bunker joke.  I'd love to have a few episodes to put on TV when I decide it's time for my SD to go home.   
2--At least the driver now knows that a 13' 6" high trailer WILL NOT FIT under a clearly marked 10' something under pass.  Well....maybe not.  He is a truck driver after all.  
Gary


----------

